
Ask HN: How many HN users are bots? - ProAm
Reddit has bots, twitter has bots, facebook has bots...  It seems to be a problem on those social media sites...  The typical HN user would be more technically inclined to create a bot just to see if they could do it and get away with it.<p>How many users here on HN do you honestly think are bots?
======
teapot01
I created a bot a while back based on phantom.js a headless browser. Mostly I
wanted to see if upvotes could be scripted and I wanted to play with
phantom.js. It seems that the system is based on 1 vote per public IP. It's
possible to use many instances of DO/GCloud/AWS.

I would suggest that there are probably a few vote brigade bots out there. I
think the most common bot would be a story cross poster, which takes top-
stories from places like lobste.rs et. al. and posts them to HN to build
reputation.

